# Neuer Intel Chipsatztreiber (9.1.1.1027)



## Communicator (17. März 2010)

Hi,

mein Driver Genius hat für mein P55-Board (Asus Maximus III Gene) einen neuen Chipsatztreiber runtergeladen. (9.1.1.1027 ; Win7 64Bit)

Ich habe ihn mal auf RS geuppt, da ich diese News hier im Board noch nicht gelesen habe.Also wer ihn sich loaden will, nur zu.

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Gruß.


----------



## Explosiv (17. März 2010)

*AW: Neuer Intel Chipsatz (9.1.11.027)*

Neuer Intel Chipsatz, oder Intel Chipsatz-Treiber  ?

Grüße Explosiv


----------



## Communicator (17. März 2010)

*AW: Neuer Intel Chipsatz (9.1.11.027)*

Sorry, Treiber natürlich. Werde ausbessern.

Gruß.


----------



## Tremendous (18. März 2010)

*AW: Neuer Intel Chipsatztreiber (9.1.11.027)*

Komisch dass Deine News das einzige Suchergebnis zum Treiber ist, ich lade mir kein Zip von Fremden runter....


----------



## Mpit2k (18. März 2010)

*AW: Neuer Intel Chipsatztreiber (9.1.11.027)*

Die richtige Bezeichnung lautet auch 9.1.1.1027, damit ist der Treiber auch im Netz zu finden.

Gruß


----------



## Communicator (18. März 2010)

*AW: Neuer Intel Chipsatztreiber (9.1.11.027)*



Tremendous schrieb:


> .....ich lade mir kein Zip von Fremden runter....


 
Verständlich,aber es wurde schon über 50 mal runtergeladen. Was brächte es mir hier ungetestete Software über RS zu verteilen. 

Die falsche Versionsbezeichnung bitte ich zu entschuldigen. Wird auch nachgebessert.

Gruß.


----------



## seti (18. März 2010)

auf der intel page ist dieser treiber nicht. das würde mich schon nachdenklich stimmen.


----------



## Communicator (18. März 2010)

Let me google that for you

Den haben schon einige andere Leute. Wird ja auch keiner gezwungen..


----------



## triddan (18. März 2010)

also beim 3. google-ergebnis (rechner-support) hatte ich gleich n trojaner (von microsoft security essentials erkannt)...also warte ich bis er auf der intel seite ist.

edit: also der trojaner kam schon beim öffnen der seite ohne irgendwas angeklickt zu haben. keine ahnung in wie weit das mit der seite oder dem treiber zutun hat. ich lass die finger davon.


----------



## Communicator (18. März 2010)

triddan schrieb:


> ....hatte ich gleich n trojaner (von microsoft security essentials erkannt)...


 
Darum lade ihn von mir und lasse das .zip vom Scanner Deiner Wahl scannen. Der ist sauber und von mir selbst installiert.



triddan schrieb:


> ....ich lass die finger davon.


 
Oder so.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (18. März 2010)

ist der chipsatztreiber auch für X58 ?


----------

